# SEVCON GEN4 USB-to-CAN Interface



## Martijn (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

We are using a number of different CAN modules (a lot of them are the USBCAN aka Lawicel module). I think the reason you got the IXXAT recommended is the galvanic isolation. The Lawicel modules are very sensitive to EMC disturbance. The other reason could be they only support this device driver.


----------



## genawin (Oct 1, 2008)

Martijn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are using a number of different CAN modules (a lot of them are the USBCAN aka Lawicel module). I think the reason you got the IXXAT recommended is the galvanic isolation. The Lawicel modules are very sensitive to EMC disturbance. The other reason could be they only support this device driver.


When you say "We are using a number of different CAN modules" - is that with the GEN4 if so what is working for you and if not do you think it's worth the gamble or should i go for the IXXAT ?


----------



## Martijn (Aug 17, 2010)

We are not using GEN4, but our own development. And i have no GEN4 experience, but have seen enough CAN troubles.

What you can do is ask them if they recommend this module for the galvanic isolation, or that their windows application needs specific the IXXAT drivers

but $300 for an galvanic isolated CAN module is reasonable, some are a bit cheaper.


----------

